# [FAQ] CyanogenMod Android port



## TellarHK (Sep 17, 2011)

After spending the last week or so on Freenode's #cmtouchpad channel watching the progress of the mod development, it's really jumped out at me that there are a number of questions that get repeatedly asked which should be addressed. In the interest of trying to limit a few of these questions from being asked ad infinitum, here are a number of answers that have been given every time someone asks in channel.


*What is the status of the CyanogenMod release for the HP Touchpad?*

The status of the mod changes regularly, as new features are enabled and presented to the community. So far, WiFi is mostly working save for a few small bugs related to power management and sleep. Sound is partially working, but has a bug where it locks up the second CPU for 50% of its cycles, so the second core has been temporarily disabled until the sound glitch can be fixed. Multitouch is working, and video acceleration and the accelerometer are all functional. Multiboot, the camera, light sensor, vibration and Bluetooth are not working.

This post is not intended to be the official "What works?" list for the Touchpad, and may be out of date. For more current information, read the topic of the #CMTouchpad channel on Freenode IRC, or follow greentheonly on YouTube at this following link. These are the official information sources for port progress.

*Is there any way I can help?*

The odds are 1000:1 that no, you will not be able to help. The CM Touchpad team has been working on this for a couple weeks now, and unless you have some knowledge of the specific hardware by way of being an HP/Palm engineer that's legally permitted to work on this project, the answer is no.

*Is there an ETA?*

No. The only ETA available is "When it's done."

*I found a driver on the Internet, can this help?*

No. The team has already dug far more deeply into the hardware specifications than it's at all reasonable to expect a person just getting into the port's hardware issues would be capable of. If you feel like you absolutely MUST share some information, make a post here but don't harass the team about it. Odds are you won't get a reply. It's not that they're being jerks about it, it's just that the number of people offering up 'help' with located drivers numbers in the dozens or even hundreds by now.

*Will CyanogenMod release a public alpha?*

No. Given the complexity of these ports and the chance that a user, even a knowledgeable one, might brick his or her Touchpad, CM has decided not to make a public alpha or beta available. This is not new to the Touchpad port of CyanogenMod, but a standard rule for CM development.

*Will I be able to install CM nightlies before the official release?*

No. See above.

*Will CM release the Touchpad port without support for feature X that I really don't care about?*

No. CyanogenMod's plan is to release when all features supported by the hardware are at 100%. If this changes, which it is _not_ at all likely to, the CM team will make the announcement. Asking them will not help push them to make a decision in any way, shape or form.

*Is CyanogenMod working on a Honeycomb port?*

No. The build being ported is Gingerbread using the AOSP (Android Open Source Project) sources. Google did not release Honeycomb source in order to avoid seeing a flood of phone ROM's running a system not at all designed for the realtime communication needs of a cell phone.

*Can Windows 8 be ported to the Touchpad?*

No. Windows 8 has not been released in any form for the ARM platform used by the HP Touchpad, and it may never be. This question does not apply to Cyanogen on the Touchpad.

*Will CyanogenMod release with only a single core supported on the device?*

No. CyanogenMod will only release when both cores are at 100% usability.

*Will CyanogenMod on the Touchpad support my WiiMote/Sixaxis/Whatever device?*

This is not a question that applies to CyanogenMod itself, but to Android as a whole. As a rule of thumb, once Android is ported and released by the CyanogenMod Touchpad team, anything you can do on other Android devices with the same hardware features.


----------



## SharkUW (Aug 26, 2011)

Re #9, although highly unlikely that Win8 would ever be ported, Microsoft is definitely supporting ARM in their next release.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Only question you didnt answer was if it would be dual-boot or not, which is really important to me. Thanks for some answers though. And if it is, well it be like a tethered dual boot (as in you need to have a computer to boot into android) or everytime you restart will you have a choice? Im asumming thats what multiboot is and you said your working on it.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Great thread! I'm going to move this out of Dev but sticky it. Do please keep this updated!


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Only question you didnt answer was if it would be dual-boot or not, which is really important to me. Thanks for some answers though. And if it is, well it be like a tethered dual boot (as in you need to have a computer to boot into android) or everytime you restart will you have a choice? Im asumming thats what multiboot is and you said your working on it.


BOOT
Dalingrin said on Twitter that it is dual boot, and made it seem like that's the way they plan to keep it.

And considering the amount of chatter I've seen about uboot, I would assume that they will have a way to boot into android without needing a computer around to do it.

SOUND:
Also they said that the audio problems on the 2nd core have been mostly resolved as of tonight/last night (depending on your time zone).


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Only question you didnt answer was if it would be dual-boot or not, which is really important to me. Thanks for some answers though. And if it is, well it be like a tethered dual boot (as in you need to have a computer to boot into android) or everytime you restart will you have a choice? Im asumming thats what multiboot is and you said your working on it.


have you seen any of the videos yet? check the first video and you'll find your answer.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

Original threads has some of the updates other folks already mentioned and following on Twitter may be worth mentioning.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=82192


----------



## zappcatt (Aug 23, 2011)

1) Is there any idea what Android Device they are going to spoof? 
2)Is there any way to "setup" the device in an emulator to get a head start on downloading apps?
3) I am looking forward to being able to dual boot when it first launches, but once using Android adn actually being able to read books, play video and having apps to download, I might want/need to be able to nuke webOS(since I have the 16). Is there any chance to be able to have a build with a soley Android setup? If not in the plans now...can this be a feature request.


----------



## MtnXfreeride (Aug 31, 2011)

My question would be this:
Once released and everyone installs it, will there be some updater to fix/add features the team didnt address prior?

About 50 people from my BBY store bought touchpads and want me to install android on them, if I do that it would be nice if the OS could update as needed to fix bugs.


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^^^ My question is this, if you are doing this for sales, are you contributing financially to the devolopers? 50 people are a lot of headaches so maybe you are a Cyanogenmod and Rootzwiki supporter right?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

MtnXfreeride said:


> My question would be this:
> Once released and everyone installs it, will there be some updater to fix/add features the team didnt address prior?
> 
> About 50 people from my BBY store bought touchpads and want me to install android on them, if I do that it would be nice if the OS could update as needed to fix bugs.


I'm just taking a stab in the dark, but you'll probably have to install updates via clockwork or something. I haven't heard anything about them making an 'auto updater'. I may be wrong though.


----------



## MtnXfreeride (Aug 31, 2011)

McFatty said:


> ^^^^^ My question is this, if you are doing this for sales, are you contributing financially to the devolopers? 50 people are a lot of headaches so maybe you are a Cyanogenmod and Rootzwiki supporter right?


wasn't going to charge, and I would point to here for future help/donation if they want. Once I do both of mine and my sisters, I figure I would have a good system down to pound them out quickly.
I was an iPhone dev team supporter when I had my iPhone.. once I have something from cyanogenmod I will support them.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

post got updated:
looks like they finished GPU accel, and sound: http://touch-droid.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=13

"

CyanogenMod - Currently 60% - 70% done to a working port (Doesn't mean final)

What currently works:
Booting into Android
ADB commands via ADB
Touchscreen support (Multi-touch, 10 fingers)
Power, back/home and volume button layout
CPU/GPU Acceleration (Both cores are enabled)
Softkeys
Accelerometer 



90% Complete Wifi 



 (Still needs to be fixed for reconnecting to wifi)
Near 100% Sound http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/115170225955143680

What does not currently work:
LED
Camera
Mag
Light Sensor
Being able to run Twisted Metal 4, the second best PSX game ever made.

Whats currently being worked on:
PARTIALLY Bluetooth (Bluetooth powers on)
Power Management (Needs to be adapted to a supported android interface)
Vibration (Needs to be adapted to a supported android interface)
Compass


----------



## Jerry1847 (Sep 19, 2011)

"Quote Originally Posted by McFatty View Post
^^^^^ My question is this, if you are doing this for sales, are you contributing financially to the devolopers? 50 people are a lot of headaches so maybe you are a Cyanogenmod and Rootzwiki supporter right?
wasn't going to charge, and I would point to here for future help/donation if they want. Once I do both of mine and my sisters, I figure I would have a good system down to pound them out quickly.
I was an iPhone dev team supporter when I had my iPhone.. once I have something from cyanogenmod I will support them. "

Sounds like you signed up for something you dont know how to do. I suggest you do some research on the internet about CM. This site called "Google" offers something called "search" that can answer many of these questions for you.

Yes, that was a snarky comment.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, you sound like your trying to make money $$ off this, that would mean you sold a service, you supply updates,fixes, and add features. My suggestion would be stop trying to free ride off the developers for your personal gain.
I dont think any developer is going to give a $hit about creating fixes, add ons, updates for you so you can turn around and sell their work. How about this, since they are not making any $$$ off this and are giving ALL bounty money to charity, you give every cent you take from people and even some of your personal money and give it to developers to give to charity. My God.. The nerve of some people...

I would say this to you.. None of your damn business if there is going to be updates, fixes, etc. Point those people to the official ROM when released and keep yourself outta the picture.


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> Well, you sound like your trying to make money $$ off this, that would mean you sold a service, you supply updates,fixes, and add features. My suggestion would be stop trying to free ride off the developers for your personal gain.
> I dont think any developer is going to give a $hit about creating fixes, add ons, updates for you so you can turn around and sell their work. How about this, since they are not making any $$$ off this and are giving ALL bounty money to charity, you give every cent you take from people and even some of your personal money and give it to developers to give to charity. My God.. The nerve of some people...
> 
> I would say this to you.. None of your damn business if there is going to be updates, fixes, etc. Point those people to the official ROM when released and keep yourself outta the picture.


If I may walk into the Lion's Den a play a little devil's advocate here (please be gentle with me, my intentions are not to troll) ...

As I understand it, the guy wants to install the CM release on 50 touchpads as easily as possible (don't we all?) and may, or may not, charge to do this.

If he DID charge then how is this hurting the CM development team?

Isn't he just providing a service, like helping someone install Ubuntu on a Touchpad (say)?

And if he did point people towards the CM site and mention that donations were possible wouldn't this be more likely to generate revenue for CM than having 50 people using webOS because they didn't want to do the install themselves?

Look, I am going to donate to CM when the thing is released, I think it's an awesome bit of work and as far as I can tell the development team is doing everything right from the release philosophy through to the intention of a charitable donation.

Maybe I am naive but all I can see here is a guy offering a service and maybe charging for it.

What if he both pointed them towards the offical site AND offered to install for a fee, or not?

You could argue that without the CM release he wouldn't make any money but I get rewarded for fixing people's PCs, I don't feel like I'm ripping Microsoft off 

As I say, my intentions are not to start a flame war but to have a discussion about the morality of it


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

A person can install it for people, no one has issues about that or doing it for people. The issue at hand I think is the way it comes across when the statement of "About 50 people from my BBY store bought touchpads and want me to install android on them, if I do that it would be nice if the OS could update as needed to fix bugs." It comes across as sounding like " I am going to charge to install this on 50 devices and charge people for it, I do not want to have to fix it, or update it for those 50 people later on down the road after I take all their money, so please make it auto update fixes,updates, so I never have to deal with those people again " It leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> "About 50 people from my BBY store bought touchpads and want me to install android on them, if I do that it would be nice if the OS could update as needed to fix bugs." It comes across as sounding like " I am going to charge to install this on 50 devices and charge people for it, I do not want to have to fix it, or update it for those 50 people later on down the road after I take all their money, so please make it auto update fixes,updates, so I never have to deal with those people again " It leaves a bad taste in your mouth.


Well, clarification has been posted stating that there is no intent to charge for it

And I totally get the point, even as someone who is going to install CM myself, it would be 'icing' for CM to flag that an update is available, and for the update process to be as painless as possible



Gnubug said:


> Point those people to the official ROM when released and keep yourself outta the picture.


Bingo! please stop dumbing down the universe. Hands up if you installed any hardware or software for a friend or relative and have been shackled ever since 

--
Installing and using this software requires a clue level of 4 out of 10, you have a clue level of 2 - Please go to google.com to increase your clue level


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol, wut? go argue elsewhere.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

calris said:


> Well, clarification has been posted stating that there is no intent to charge for it
> 
> And I totally get the point, even as someone who is going to install CM myself, it would be 'icing' for CM to flag that an update is available, and for the update process to be as painless as possible
> 
> ...


Then you would be a clue level of .5, dont get yourself in the situation to deal with the shackles, and if you got paid for it, its more your fault.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> Then you would be a clue level of .5, dont get yourself in the situation to deal with the shackles, and if you got paid for it, its more your fault.


Actually, I'm a 'Not going to fix your' Computer Engineer :tongue2:

I've put together many of my own, none of anybody elses (although I have helped friends who know what they are doing by providing an extra pair of hands)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

calris said:


> Actually, I'm a 'Not going to fix your' Computer Engineer :tongue2:
> 
> I've put together many of my own, none of anybody elses (although I have helped friends who know what they are doing by providing an extra pair of hands)


He could always install for free but charge for help. Not a bad idea there, then. ;-)


----------



## Jerry1847 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> He could always install for free but charge for help. Not a bad idea there, then. ;-)


I think thats fair, nothing wrong with charging for the time you spend doing stuff for others. But, some of hat should go back to the dev's.

The big problem I had with dude's post is the laziness. Seriously, there are TONS of step by step instructions and even more simple "how to's" out there. All he had to do was look and learn. It sounds like the guy has never even used android let alone done a lick of back end work. A simple visit to the CM site would answer most if not all questions. But no, this foolish "iPhone dev supporter" wants the mind off fix so he doesnt even have to think.

Also, I think this guy is full of it when he claims not to be charging. No one volunteers to flash 50 roms for free. Cant blame anyone for wanting to make a few $$ but dont BS.


----------



## meggiedude (Aug 24, 2011)

Jerry1847 said:


> I think thats fair, nothing wrong with charging for the time you spend doing stuff for others. But, some of hat should go back to the dev's.
> 
> The big problem I had with dude's post is the laziness. Seriously, there are TONS of step by step instructions and even more simple "how to's" out there. All he had to do was look and learn. It sounds like the guy has never even used android let alone done a lick of back end work. A simple visit to the CM site would answer most if not all questions. But no, this foolish "iPhone dev supporter" wants the mind off fix so he doesnt even have to think.
> 
> Also, I think this guy is full of it when he claims not to be charging. No one volunteers to flash 50 roms for free. Cant blame anyone for wanting to make a few $$ but dont BS.


+100.
This guy sees a nice little earner here, and the number is probably higher than 50 btw.
As you say I have no issue with a guy making a little cash, but his new business model hangs off the shirt-tails of the Cyanogenmod team.
I expect to see him under another pseudonym on fleabay and/or various forums plying his trade.
I am all for a great robust solution here for the port, but this guy is extracting the urine.


----------



## MtnXfreeride (Aug 31, 2011)

uhhh... what just happened?

You guys can assume whatever you want, I wasn't going to charge. I am just the person at work people keep asking. And yes I have been "shackled" into support before, which is exactly why *I AM NOT CHARGING* ... if the install process is easy enough then yes I can point people instead, but from my experience it seems half the battle is getting a computer ready with all the required software/drivers/rom download, if its simple I will help my friends. And 50 people bought them, probably only 15 want android.

"Well, clarification has been posted stating that there is no intent to charge for it.
And I totally get the point, even as someone who is going to install CM myself, it would be 'icing' for CM to flag that an update is available, and for the update process to be as painless as possible" - Thank you one person who gets it!!! lol

"Well, you sound like your trying to make money $$ off this, that would mean you sold a service, you supply updates,fixes, and add features. My suggestion would be stop trying to free ride off the developers for your personal gain." NOPE, sounds like you entirely misread my entire post


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

DeadVim said:


> If I may walk into the Lion's Den a play a little devil's advocate here (please be gentle with me, my intentions are not to troll) ...
> 
> If he DID charge then how is this hurting the CM development team?
> 
> Isn't he just providing a service, like helping someone install Ubuntu on a Touchpad (say)?


I know he's stated that he's not doing this for profit, but I can't say I'm entirely surprised by the reactions to his post.

I think the first problem is that people are a little edgy that speculators bought up a lot of the available TPs to resell them. When you read his post it sounds to many that he may have a stockpile and he's looking to sell them modded with CM, I mean I don't know 50 people who were able to get TPs. actually I don't know anyone else off the internet that has one. So given the fact that many people were left out, combined with known profiteering by people who made bulk purchases, people are touchy over the situation.

Second: If he does it properly, no it doesn't hurt the CM team any more than someone installing preinstalling Ubuntu on a beige box PC and selling it. However, given the fact that everyone is on edge over the TP, when someone posts that they want to be able to install CM on a fleet of 50 TPs and not have to touch them again, it sounds like he wants to install the very first version he gets his hands on, give them over to users and walk away pointing the buyer to CM to provide automated updates and free support via forums. If you're a bit cynical and believe his intent is to sell his stockpile and walk away, you may also believe he'll do so with the first release candidate he can get his hands on. If this is the case he could end up putting out a slipshod product that says CM7 all over it, not "MtnXfreeride" which in turn could tarnish their reputation.

Finally I want to mention that his question about auto-updating kind of makes it sound like he's not a Android guy to start with, which there is nothing wrong with that, but it doesn't help make him look less like a profiteer.

In other words; even if he was doing it for profit, it could be done ethically but most likely it wouldn't be and the way he presented himself turned the hair up on some necks.


----------



## MtnXfreeride (Aug 31, 2011)

If you worked at a best buy you would know lots of people with them. One of few special deals the employees were allowed to buy (esp since word is we are out the difference and our chance at a bonus gone) anyway, the people are good with computers for the most part, it just takes some special knowledge to get the initial install. I'm not selling them, I only got 2, one for me and my gf.


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

MtnXfreeride said:


> If you worked at a best buy you would know lots of people with them.


I'm thinking telling people you're one of the BestBuy employees that made it impossible to legitimately buy a tablet on the fire sale is not going to help anyone love you around here.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> I'm thinking telling people you're one of the BestBuy employees that made it impossible to legitimately buy a tablet on the fire sale is not going to help anyone love you around here.


So because the company made it a policy that allowed him to get it before you, he is wrong? He got a chance, he took it. Nothing wrong with that. I wish I can get a bunch of them touchpads, but i have 2. 1 for me. and the other for the mom as a laptop replacement. Am I also in the wrong for being able to purchase 2 instead of one?
I dont think so.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the FAQ


----------



## angrymanhands (Aug 16, 2011)

I also like the FAQ. Thanks!


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i have a quick question with them porting a cell phone version and optimizing it for a tablet when we go to the android market will it recognize the device as a tablet or a phone i ask because of the comparability verification u get in android market where it wont let u download certain things based on ur device


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

It will recognize as a device that has gingerbread on it. That's it.
Since the touchpad is not officially acknowledged by google it simply does not exist in Android Market's system therefore it'll most probably be a generic gingerbread device.


----------



## Nyynym (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you know if the MLB.TV app will work on the tp with android? There are some phones that support live game playback and some that don't. I would love if the touchpad will support it.


----------



## Liquidretro (Aug 3, 2011)

Nyynym said:


> Do you know if the MLB.TV app will work on the tp with android? There are some phones that support live game playback and some that don't. I would love if the touchpad will support it.


If it works the same way as Netflix does someone will need to modify the app first. Since Touchpads are hard to find as is and android is not even released yet for the device, lets not get the cart in front of the horse because no one will know for sure at this point.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

mputtr said:


> It will recognize as a device that has gingerbread on it. That's it.
> Since the touchpad is not officially acknowledged by google it simply does not exist in Android Market's system therefore it'll most probably be a generic gingerbread device.


It's recognized as an HTC Sensation running 2.3.4 from T-Mobile US.

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#patch,unified,8748,1,products/cyanogen_tenderloin.mk
Line 15.

I should mention that this is changable to any device if you know what you're doing. But changing to a Honeycomb tablet wouldn't work.


----------

